# Intagrated computer



## slammednissan (Dec 9, 2003)

as you may know i'm Nick from www.TeamMINI.net and i'm working on projectNISSAN nissan.teammini.net and we need as many ideas as possible. How do you think we should intgrate our Compaq persorio 1235 laptop computer into our 1995 projectNISSAN Pathfinder XE-V6? any ideas help.

The projectNISSAN site is not done yet but its on the net.

Nick
TeamMINI
2003 MINI Cooper
1995 Nissan Pathfinder XE-V6


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Remove the heater box and put the computer on sliding tracks that come out of the glove box. Put a linear actuator so that when the glovebox opens, the computer automatically motors out.


----------



## slammednissan (Dec 9, 2003)

very good idea! :thumbup: 

But since i got a MINI for sporty driving, i need my pathy to have a heater  got to have a heater in my suv. so how could i do this an other way?

thanks


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....after thinking about this and typing and deleting this post reply.........ive made a good suggestion......


.......ditch the laptop, and integrate a micro desktop into the guts of the car/truck/project vehicle..............laptops just dont integrate.....cause you have to keep them in one small package.....unless you are really good at rewiring minute systems, you could relocate the screen from the rest of it......where as a desktop, the mainboard can be mounted behind the dash, the cd drives n hard drives in the glove box, have a folding travel keyboard, in-dash mounted ldc or sun visor or head rest lcd's...........see what i mean?


----------



## slammednissan (Dec 9, 2003)

thats one kickass idea


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....ty .......working on putting a second one in my car atm


----------



## HolySdrJR (Jul 23, 2005)

*Caution! Resurection of this Post!*

I know, I resurrected a post - just goes to show there isn't much interest in modding a Pathy...

Can you post pics of the dash?

I have a 96 SE that I am going to be putting a "car"puter in. I'll be doing project pics and stuff on the site, 'cause this site doesn't seem to have much for modding Pathy's. Actually, come to think of it, I can't find any sites that have to do with modding Pathy's, except for lifting them/4-wheeling...

Anyway, I'm going to see how much room is behind the dash tonight, but I will just build my computer under the passenger seat (if there's no room in the dash) and run wires under the center console. I wont have a head unit, I'll be running all sound through the PC soundcard, and all video and controls through a touchscreen moniter. I'll probably add a couple regular LCD's later, for rear passengers. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

not to bust your bubble, but you prob. wont get those pics....the guy hasnt been on here since this thread was abandoned. Over 2 years. Anyways, sounds like a cool project.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

if you want to see what people are doing with car-computers these days, you really need to go here: www.mp3car.com Look at the fabrication section to see good integration.


----------



## HolySdrJR (Jul 23, 2005)

Ya, I was on there almost all day Tuesday at work... Really productive I know, I got addicted. There's so much information though! I couldn't find any Pathy's though, except a couple. They all had the motorized in-dash LCDs. I decided tonight that I'll be remaking my whole dash (the center part at least). I'll definately have to post pics of the project though. I dunno how it'll turn out so it'll be like one of those reality shows that are invading the TV! LOL


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> .........where as a desktop, the mainboard can be mounted behind the dash, the cd drives n hard drives in the glove box, have a folding travel keyboard, in-dash mounted ldc or sun visor or head rest lcd's...........see what i mean?


2 main things ya gotta watch out for

1. heat. it's the most dangerous killer of PC componants. make certain you have more than enough ventilation. fans blowing in fresh air. fans sucking out hot air. or ya might wanna go all out and do a nice thermal cooling thingie.
or, it would be simpler to just route the A/C duct through a filter (trap debris) and aim it over your PC fans.

2. vibration. as soft as your SUV suspension may be, you dont want a smooth operating hard drive to die out on you due to harsh road vibration.


----------



## HolySdrJR (Jul 23, 2005)

two very key ideas...

My comments on both...

1) DO NOT ROUTE YOUR A/C OVER YOUR PC PARTS... Unless you plan on ripping out your entire heating system. Even when off, air is flowing from the engine bay through your heating/cooling system. When your temp selector is on heat, guess what temperature the air is coming through, EVEN WHEN OFF! You do not want to do this... I live in NY. It gets cold here, I turn my heat on. I'm assuming more of you do the same, you will melt your PC so fast...

2)Yes, vibration is an issue, but it becomes more so when you use these "Anti-Vibration" kits. If you have a solid HD mount, no damage will come to the disc, just as a solid mount for your CD player (factory or aftermarket) will prevent damage to your CD's. When you start putting springs, cushions, etc the movable parts move MORE which creates more risk. My experience has taught me that a solid mount works best. 

BTW: My experience: Desktop and Laptop computers fly out of the back of my truck going 70 down the interstate. Laptop was equiped with shock/vibration prevention kit. Desktop was XSuperAlien aluminum/steel case... Guess which HD survived...


----------

